# Rejected cue



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 12, 2006)

This cue never saw the light of day:

Rejected cue

It was intended for the end of a movie where a son (drug user) and a father (alcoholic) finally connect after confronting each other during the whole film. 
I wanted to depict the emotional moment, remain hopeful but also hint that tomorrow might not necessarily remain positive (if you've lived in a family where a parent is using, you know what I mean...)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 12, 2006)

I think your link got rejected, or else I did.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Craig!

It's fixed now. ..


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 12, 2006)

no idea of course what the director didn't see in it, but that's why I am not a director.

Sounds like like you accomplished your goal anyway. Cue works nicely from a musical standpoint.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Craig.

The reason why the cue was rejected was that the director, whose story was kind of autobiographical, wanted a happier ending. Shame, because I felt the movie had more depth and weight with a question mark in the end...but after sharing my view with him, I just said "your desire is my command" and moved on...


----------



## Lex (Nov 12, 2006)

Love this cue..

Alex


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 12, 2006)

Great cue, Pat. Works well for me, it's moving, I like its arc.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 12, 2006)

Lovely cue Pat. It gives both a sense of emotional hope and despair...like a sad love song.


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally i like it and I feel some hope in the music, so cant get why it was rejected.


----------



## rJames (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, Patrick. 

You know that I appreciate a no-holds-barred critique on my stuff. So, I'll give you that. I don't post many critiques because I don't have the expertise to back up my criticisms.

So, with all that in mind, here are my personal feelings about your cue.

I think it would have been better without the pad. For me, the pad forces a tonality onto the piece. I think with more space, the sparse piano could be more impressionistic. Some of the dissonances might not have been so dissonant and could have been more evocative.

IMHO it would have been better to have only one or two notes, much softer, probably real (sampled) strings underneath the piano. 



I don't feel much hope from the music alone.


----------



## Jackull (Nov 13, 2006)

patrick,

nice cue for a sad moment...
imo, the music portrays the emotional moment of a son who's a user & an alcoholic father. however, i don't really feel the positive hope in the cue as it stays in minor key. maybe some form of open tonality chord that doesn't really fall into a major nor minor key. i think that way it might feel a lil different. oh well, thats just another opinion.
only the director makes the final call anyway...

jackULL


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks you for all of your comments my friends, your feedback means a lot to me :smile: 

Alex, Ned and Gregory: it is always with apprehension that I post a cue that I trying to convey this type of emotion. It's like going naked to a party: can't hide behing fast, impressive lines, bombastic percussive elements...etc

So I had no idea whether or not people would feel what I was trying to go after.
Coming from you, the confirmation that it moved you to some extent is a true compliment, thank you...

Ronaldo & Lux: funny how different people will respond differently to a cue: one feels the positive nature of the cue, the other the sadness of it. It's all good: I was going for both :mrgreen: 

Ron: you know that I wouldn't want it any other way! Constructive criticism is a great catalyst of progress. But in this case, I beg to differ :wink: 
Several reasons: the picture really needed this pad to glue the scene together + I like the harmonies of the pad against the piano line. I do not think that the harmonies are necessarily fixing the piece in one tonality. In this case it was a choice, but the progression ( Bb-C-E-F going to G-A-D-E with further addition of E going to D in the bottom) leaves room for different tonal paths here...
And this is the beauty of music: no two composers will choose the same identical path when writing...and it's all good


----------



## Damon (Nov 14, 2006)

Love this piece Patrick. I know the feeling.
Just a thought, but it might be nice to add a string section toward the end if you still decide to elaborate on it, but then again it's just suggestive. Some emotional strings would sound awesome in this piece.
Anyways liked the cue, and I still love using Eric Persings 'Ethereal' patch as well for moods :wink: , if that's what I think it is.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Damon, the strings suggestion is a nice idea: a flurry before ending.

Right on with the Spectrasonics guess: Eric is just amazing... :wink:


----------



## NedK (Nov 14, 2006)

I like this a lot. Can imagine it working just great with the film clip as described. Great work Patrick!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Ned ! :smile:


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 13, 2006)

This is deep. Funnily for me minor music is often not really sad but contemplative. Also in this case.

As I am no expert for pads I can only say that this one is very interesting. The only moment I was not sure about is 0:58 which could sound a little more 3-dimensional imho.

As has been mentioned before it has a great arc.

The good thing about it being rejected is that we can hear it now here  Can you use it as library music?


Hannes


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Hannes, nice that the cue spoke to you  

I can certainly use it for whatever purpose. Who knows, one of these days when I'm stuck it might come in handy...


----------



## EdgeSounds (Dec 14, 2006)

very beautifull music! thank you for sharing!
i can see what you are saying with it and can adree with you. but it is very deep. too deep. probably, that was the reason for rejection - average people will say it is too pessimistic, too depressing for the scene. athough it is not.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 15, 2006)

EdgeSounds @ Fri Dec 15 said:


> very beautifull music! thank you for sharing!
> i can see what you are saying with it and can agree with you. but it is very deep. too deep. probably, that was the reason for rejection - average people will say it is too pessimistic, too depressing for the scene. athough it is not.



Thanks Victor!

I like the idea of the music being too deep!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi mate, I really liked the cue. I actually could hear the optimism. There was a despair to it too that was òŸÍ   L‹ÇŸÍ   L‹ÈŸÍ   L‹ÉŸÍ   L


----------

